# mechanical lubricator



## colin (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi all, does anybody have a design on a mechanical lubricator using the clutch type bearings not the ratchet type?

Thanks Colin..


----------



## chrsbrbnk (Oct 24, 2013)

i wonder if the back slip  would require to fast an oil delivery rate  or if you would just go for a smaller pump piston


----------



## kvom (Oct 25, 2013)

I read that Jack Bodenmann build such a lubricator for a locomotive he's working on.  Might contact him, as he's very helpful to others.  www.jbodenmann.com


----------



## deverett (Oct 25, 2013)

Would it not be possible to just substitute a miniature sprag clutch in place of the ratchet?  You might have to experiment with the angular movement to get the clutch to grip which may be more or less than the ratchet method.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## chrsbrbnk (Oct 29, 2013)

the ratchet does have that old- time thing going for it . I had some  trouble with the out put valve on  the one I built . the design that works best for me used an o ring for sealing


----------

